# big un from a few nights ago



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thisfatty went 25" and 8lbs


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good one!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a keeper! :clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice!!! :clap


----------



## bms (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats on the Fatty for sure!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Linkovich (11/24/2008)*Thisfatty went 25" and 8lbs


*Great Flounder. Have you ever had anyone say you look alot like Chris the lead singer for ColdPlay? Again, Congrats on the Bigun. *


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Great Flounder. Have you ever had anyone say you look alot like Chris the lead singer for ColdPlay? Again, Congrats on the Bigun. *


Can't say I've heard that one, I usally get Dale Jr.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Garbo (11/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Linkovich (11/24/2008)*Thisfatty went 25" and 8lbs
> ...


Garbo................Post a picture of yourself so we can tell you who you look like.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, Chris Martin (the lead for ColdPlay) is a good guy, and certainly no offense meant. As for me just find a picture of Shrik, and you are very close.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

We could tell you were'nt trying to offend anybody. People tell me I look like Al Gore. That sucks! :usaflag


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

People tell me i look like Russell Crowe.

Scott


----------

